# GGM Rene Latosa recently passed on. RIP



## geezer (Jun 6, 2022)

A martial arts colleague just texted me the very sad news that FMA great, Rene Z. Latosa has passed on. Rene was my original Escrima coach and his pragmatic, concept-based approach forever changed my view of the martial arts.  Unfortunately, I have have been out of touch with him in recent years and I'm sorry that I don't have more information. 

RIP GGM Rene.


----------



## Flying Crane (Jun 7, 2022)

I am sorry for the news.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Jun 7, 2022)

.


----------



## Buka (Jun 7, 2022)

.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jun 7, 2022)

.


----------

